
Master of Disaster, Ignatius Donnelly - samclemens
https://publicdomainreview.org/2017/09/27/ignatius-donnelly-recipes-for-disaster/
======
ludston
I am turned off of this article as the author is trying very hard to make the
reader disdain the character Donnelly.

The author paints Donnelly's motivation for every action as pitiable, entitled
or arrogant. It would be better if the article would explain why he is
somebody that we should not like.

